

Neuroeconomics: How what we know about the brain helps understand economics - juanre
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/shiller80/English

======
washedup
Economics is affected greatly by the psyche of collective individuals. Most of
the neurological research that is important to economics has already been
conducted, but under the name of Behavioral Economics.

